# LeBron James Wearing A BULLS Jersey @ Det/Orl game!!!



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

That is right, I'm watching the game, and they just showed LeBron in the crowd with another friend. The announcer was quick to point out the obvious, he was wearing a Chicago Bulls jersey! nice and loud for everyone to notice. However, the camera angle didn't allow me to see whose jersey it was... would've loved to have known that one.

okay, kindapointless thread, but I thought it was nice to know!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's Jamal jersey. I think the writing is pretty much on the wall. Stern, you know what to do? You want to increase marketing and revenue right? Rig the lottery for the Bulls, baby.


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

lol its a jersey it doesnt mean nething. But i guess you can dream, but i think the bulls will have a great team without him.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> It's Jamal jersey. I think the writing is pretty much on the wall. Stern, you know what to do? You want to increase marketing and revenue right? Rig the lottery for the Bulls, baby.


That is not a Jamal Jersey. The top of it does not look like a #1 jersey. It doesn't really matter to me, but since a thread was started I might as well respond.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I wonder if it is a Jordan jersey or his buddy Jamal? This is a great sign. We just need those ping pong balls to go our way. Come on Stern. I wonder if Lebron would hold out from going to a team that he didn't want to play for, like what Steve Francis did? This would be great if Lebron said he wanted to play with Jamal and the Bulls, and no-one else. Also of note, Lebron wasn't wearing one of those ugly new Cleveland Cavs jerseys. Those things look like they were designed by a 5 year old.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*I Saw that too!*

I was trying to see what number the jersey was but I couldnt really see. It looked like the number 9 but that would mean he was wearing Ron Harpers jersey which I highly doubt.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

As an aside, watching the Pistons-Magic game, Ben Wallace reminds me of a black version of the Ultimate Warrior (the old WWF wrestler) with those bicep-bands and big hair.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I saw the jersey, it's number "0". LOL, what the hell? Did Paxon make a jersey for Lebrone beforehand and isn't that tampering?


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

The jersey that LJ is wearing is No. 0


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*It makes sense.....*

If Jamal is number 1
Eddy 2 and
Tyson 3

Lebron is thinking that those numbers are already taken, so he wants the number before all of those numbers, the number 0. He knows he can't have his high school number bc of MJ.
This is real insight that Lebron has taken the time to think this through. He really wants to play for us.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!! HE'S WEARING A BULLS JERSEY!

Who cares? :laugh: 

Maybe he likes red and white.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> OH MY GOD!!! HE'S WEARING A BULLS JERSEY!
> 
> Who cares? :laugh:
> ...


The whole freaking league will care if he wears this jersey for next season. Can you say DYNASTY?


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

i agree with digital


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bulls fans, be happy with Dwayne Wade. You don't need LbJ and the propaganda that comes with him.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Bulls fans, be happy with Dwayne Wade. You don't need LbJ and the propaganda that comes with him.


You do realize that Wade is a sg at best right? We don't need a small sg but what this team need is a big combo sf/sg.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow the number on the jersey he was wearing was a #0! A Randy Brown retro jersey I bet there arent many of those out there. But in all serious the person who mentioned the number 0,1,2,3 thing with Lebron,Jamal,Tyson,Eddy brought up an interesting point. Makes you wonder if that is what Lebron really wants. Now whether or not he gets it is another thing.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> The whole freaking league will care if he wears this jersey for next season. Can you say DYNASTY?


<strike>Are you retarded?</strike>(Do NOT insult other posters with derogatory questions about their intellectual abilities.)

He's wearing a jersey to a game he's watching. :laugh:

For all you know he could be scoping out the Palace at Auburn Hills because he might want to play there next year. 

Can you say "PATHETIC?"
Because that's what you all are making yourselves out to look like by jumping the gun on what jersey the kid is wearing.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> <strike>Are you retarded?</strike>(Do NOT insult other posters with derogatory questions about their intellectual abilities.)
> ...


if you think this is pathetic then stop responding to this thread?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> <strike>Are you retarded?</strike>(Do NOT insult other posters with derogatory questions about their intellectual abilities.)
> ...


Why are you even responding here? If all you're going to do is hating then keep the hate to yourself. This is a basketball utopia where everyone is brother and sister. Love is the key, baby. Feel the love. Hate is unacceptable. Have a soma, honey!!!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> if you think this is pathetic then stop responding to this thread?


I think I might.

Oops.

Too late.

You know I'm just lookin' for something interesting to do. What's better than angering every Bulls fan here?


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

*negativity?*

holy negativity. I posted this because I thought it was interesting... and apparently some others agree with me. In no way was I implying that he was going to be on the Bulls squad next year, or that it even meant anything for that matter. I simply thought it was nice to know that out of all the jersey's he chose to wear to a Pistons/Magic game, he chose a Bulls jersey.

If I had known there were so many negative posters on these boards so anxiously waiting to jump in a thread and make fun of everyone, I would've stayed an "observer" at most.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Love is the key, Except when people bring up our PG situation.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: negativity?*



> Originally posted by <b>coolFilipino</b>!
> holy negativity. I posted this because I thought it was interesting... and apparently some others agree with me. In no way was I implying that he was going to be on the Bulls squad next year, or that it even meant anything for that matter. I simply thought it was nice to know that out of all the jersey's he chose to wear to a Pistons/Magic game, he chose a Bulls jersey.
> 
> If I had known there were so many negative posters on these boards so anxiously waiting to jump in a thread and make fun of everyone, I would've stayed an "observer" at most.


I think it is interesting, there are just those jealous ones who have no shot at Lebron and want to crash the party... I am also intrigued by the jersey # 0....

0
1
2
3

I like it... good find


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron in Red. 


0, 1, 2, 3, ..... oh let the dreaming start....    


_
(NOTE: Why the heck can't I post that image? I've tried 13 times! Anybody, Somebody, lol! Hello, is this thing on!? haha.) _


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

aHH HE DOES LOOK GOOD .

For arguments sake lets put out what we do know so far

1) Lebron and Crawford are verrrry good friends 

2) Lebron loves Chicago when he was in town a couple of weeks ago said its one of his favorite places even talked about Michifan avenue 

3)Hes rumored to be close to signing with Jamal agent AAron Goodwin 

4)The Bulls have already drafted 2 hs'ers so we do have experience in there development.

5) He loves MJ and idolizes him.


Who knows what happens in the near future?Maybe Nike offers him big bucks to try to get to our market to replace MJ .I can see the ads now but I wouldnt be suprised to see us get the #1 anyway.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Didn't see the game cause I was out doing Easter stuff but did the announcers say anything about James wearing a Bulls #0 jersey? Just wondering.


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

wow wow, r u assuming he will force a trade, or that the lottery is rigged. I believe he will not force a trade, and also the lottery cannot be rigged since they invite some media people in.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

who cares its just a freakin jersey


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Its possible depending on who gets the pick although unlikely as far as the draft goes the team with worst record hasnt gotten the #1 in a long time.I mean look at the Rockets leapfrogging us last year to get MIng .

Lets say Lebron has a deal on the table for 6yr 75mil with Nike. If they offered him him a 10yr 150 mi deal to try to get to chicago do u think he would hold out or for that ?Why do uthink he hasnt signed a shoe deal yet they are waiting to see what team so they can try to adjust the deal according to the market hes in .


Im not saying he will but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Somebody hurry up and make that pick into an avatar!!!
(I would do it myself but I just requested three like a week ago and i feel bad bothering Bizzy and Retro all the time:grinning: )


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 2) Lebron loves Chicago when he was in town a couple of weeks ago said its one of his favorite places even talked about Michifan avenue


every1 says they like a town when they go & tour it


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 
> 
> every1 says they like a town when they go & tour it


This wasnt a passing through "It looks nice here " quote .Hes worked out with Mj 2 summers in a row here and has been here for several AAU tourneys.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Can't a Bulls Fan Dream?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

to whoever said that he could be scoping out detroit because he would like to play there...


unless lebron falls to #2 AND the grizzlies dont get the top pick in the draft, there is no possible way that lebron will end up there in the draft... that is all...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls42</b>!
> I wonder if it is a Jordan jersey or his buddy Jamal? This is a great sign. We just need those ping pong balls to go our way. Come on Stern. I wonder if Lebron would hold out from going to a team that he didn't want to play for, like what Steve Francis did? This would be great if Lebron said he wanted to play with Jamal and the Bulls, and no-one else. Also of note, Lebron wasn't wearing one of those ugly new Cleveland Cavs jerseys. Those things look like they were designed by a 5 year old.


Congrats on the design


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> The jersey that LJ is wearing is No. 0


Damn !

He's got Randy Brown's ole number!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Can't a Bulls Fan Dream?


Check it out, I just posted this on the General NBA board, under NBA favorite pictures!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> to whoever said that he could be scoping out detroit because he would like to play there...
> 
> 
> unless lebron falls to #2 AND the grizzlies dont get the top pick in the draft, there is no possible way that lebron will end up there in the draft... that is all...


Um you are probably right, but remember, Houston had 27 wins last year and got the #1 pick.


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

#0 was last used, if I am correct, by Orlando Woolridge. What a druggie. I sure would be happy to see James in a Bulls jersey next season. As long as James doesnt wear 1,2, 3, 4, or 23 I dont have a problem with any number he would choose, even 5.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> #0 was last used, if I am correct, by Orlando Woolridge. What a druggie. I sure would be happy to see James in a Bulls jersey next season. As long as James doesnt wear 1,2, 3, 4, or 23 I dont have a problem with any number he would choose, even 5.


Naw, Randy Brown wore it for a while before switching to #1.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

And why did Randy switch to #1?

So Robert "The Chief" Parish could have #00....

Ah the good old days! :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> And why did Randy switch to #1?
> 
> So Robert "The Chief" Parish could have #00....
> ...


IS it legal for a team to have a player wearing:

#00

and

#0

?


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Nope. The Bulls asked permission (They had the League Office of Jersey Numbers on speed-dial after Rodman....) and were told it was "too hard" for refs to signal fouls if there was a #0 & #00 on the floor. Uh yeah... like #55 and #10 don't have that same problem.... 

So basically... No, you can't have a #0 & a #00 on your team.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Personally , I think that wherever Lebomb ends up he should have 911 as his # 

The whole 0 thing so he dovetails into Crawford ( 1 ) Chandler (2) and Curry (3) is definately numerology on acid from those endeavouring to illicit meaning

Just more Jon and Ponch good guy buddy cop BS

Truly hilarious


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

This just in........

Lebomb was just seen leaving a Mo Town tattoo palour sporting new tattoos across his knuckles .... and his upper lip where his mustache would ordinarily be 

On his left hand ..... "0, 1, 2, 3" across all 4 knuckles on his left fingers and "Tyson" emblazoned into the inside imprint of his left thumb

On his right hand ..... "0,1,2,3" across all 4 knuckles on his right hand and "Eddy" emblazoned into the inside imprint of his right thumb

Across his upper lip...... the words "Jamdrop's butt pouch" have been inscribed in a classy motif that resembles a 19th century Edwardian English gentleman's handle bar mustache 

A trace on his cell phone as he left the parlour revealed a call had been placed to a prominent Chi-town realtor , where enquiries had been made as to the purchase of a downtown 4 storey tenement building that he intended to purchase for himself and his best buds so that they could all live together ( and have their own floor each - Lebomb on the ground level (0), Jamdrop on the 1st level (1) , Tysie on the 2nd level (2) and Edsy Wedsy on the 3rd level (3) ) - all living together Brady Bunch/Partridge Family like in one big happy hippy basketball nirvana.

The address ? 

You guessed it - 3210 ( in reverse ) West Addison

Swell huh ??

Now that's a house of love !


----------



## crazyfool83 (Dec 3, 2002)

http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/DTP111042017_800x600.jpg



check the name it looks like it says james maybe he does want to play in chicago


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Can anybody tell what the name on the back of the jersey says?
I think he has his name on it...JAMES


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

It looks like it says Bagaric


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

wow didnt know bron was that tall, I figured t-mac had about an inch on him but they are same height. T-mac needs to hit the weight room! Hes giving up atleast 20 lbs to bron.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

WHy did a topic about Lebron wearing a bulls Jersey get so many replies. Whats the big deal? The only time a thread about Lebron wearing a bulls jersey should get so many posts is if we get the #1 pick. Its really not up to lebron whether he gets to wear that uniform in a game or not. So dont go and special order your James Chicago Bulls jersey #0 personalized jerseys off nba.com just yet. Ill admit though, if we did get #1 it would be awfully ironic and he had that jersey and wore it to draft day.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Ironic my buttocks

Lebomb is in tight with the dawgs from Price Waterhouse

They're the shiznitz yo


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Ironic my buttocks
> 
> Lebomb is in tight with the dawgs from Price Waterhouse
> ...


????????????????????


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

You can buy Bull's jerseys with the number 0. You can also buy personalized jersey at most stores. This jersey doesn't mean anything. I believe Lebron's ideal place to play is Cleveland since that is where he is closest to home and family.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Can't a Bulls Fan Dream?



LeBron, Jamal, Tyson, Eddy


Now that's just sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    


with JWill, Rose, Marshall, Fizer & ERob bringing up the rear and OH MY!!!


 


I'm loving the thought of it, like I've loved the thought of getting the #1 the last 5 years!!!!


The fact that he chose to wear the black & red of our beloved Bulls,

AND

he chose not only a number that is available, but a number in sequence with Jamal, Tyson, etc....

AND

he had his name sewn on the back.....



means absolutely nothing....


IF...

we see him wearing jerseys of other lottery teams between now and the lottery,


BUT....


if he's only seen wearing THAT Bulls jersey from now 'til then, then I'll be convinced that he wants to be here and is sending a subtle message to David Stern that if the Bulls don't win the lottery, he might pull a Kobe and send a list of teams he won't play for to the league office! I don't think he'd do that but as a wise sage named *basghetti80* once said "Can't a Bulls Fan Dream?"


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dreams are one thing

Not being master of one's domain is another


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yea I saw that it was pretty kool, I was like hmmmmmmmmmm....maybe if he gets drafted to the Bulls then it proves riggint of the draft....and then I said, No marcus, noithing like that would ever happen to you because that'd be to cool


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Somebody hurry up and make that pick into an avatar!!!
> (I would do it myself but I just requested three like a week ago and i feel bad bothering Bizzy and Retro all the time:grinning: )


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I REALLY want to know what name was on the back of LeBron's Bulls jersey. If it was his own name, James, that shows some intent and desire. If it's someone elses name, which I can't really tell, then I don't think it means that much.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Yep, it seems that maybe...just maybe, the Bulls aren't as undesireable to play for as the detractors in the media would have one believe. Makes me think of Dusty Baker's sentiments concerning his taking of the Cubs job; The guy who can come in and get things going for this club while winning would damned near be king of the world :yes: It's avery attractive position to any thinking athelete.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Maybe Jamal gave it to him as a joke or a gift.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> ????????????????????


Cant you understand Greek? :laugh:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Did you guys see Michael jordans last home game? guess who was there wearing a Bulls cap? .. just guess.. :yes:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

World B Free ?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> World B Free ?



:laugh:


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe James will wear that Bulls jersey when he meets the comish on draft night. Now wouldnt that be sweet?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> I REALLY want to know what name was on the back of LeBron's Bulls jersey. If it was his own name, James, that shows some intent and desire. If it's someone elses name, which I can't really tell, then I don't think it means that much.


Someone on the other board posted an SI article. The back of the jersey said WWES and he didn't explain to the writer what it meant or who it was.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

WWES?? I have no clue other than James said in article in was in reference to a player from the past. Who could that be?


----------



## Morgan (Jun 12, 2002)

I thought it was a Curry #2 jersey.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone on the other board posted an SI article. The back of the jersey said WWES and he didn't explain to the writer what it meant or who it was.


I thought I could make out the letters "W E S", but I didn't know what that meant. I still don't know what it means, but at least I'm vindicated by the SI writer.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bump...

Look at post #33. How is that possible? It is just showing on my computer???


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Bump...
> 
> Look at post #33. How is that possible? It is just showing on my computer???




Riiiiight.... (about the picture)


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that not strange to you???

I mean I understand Basghetti could've gone back and edited it, but why would he?? Nobody would see it.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that not strange to you???
> ...



LMAO I know!!! Exactly what I was thinking. 

And now, why were you looking at this old thread at 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Good Question. I was actually looking under my UserCP and saw that this was a "suscribed thread". I thought it was strange because I didn't even know how to subscribe to a thread in the first place. So I clicked on it to check around, and saw that post, which just blew my mind.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Is that not strange to you???
> 
> I mean I understand Basghetti could've gone back and edited it, but why would he?? Nobody would see it.


Don't worry Pay Ton, it wasn't anything strange he linked Jamal Crawford's image on his player page on NBA.com. They saved an image of Crawford on the Knicks over the old one that featured him on the Bulls.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't worry Pay Ton, it wasn't anything strange he linked Jamal Crawford's image on his player page on NBA.com. They saved an image of Crawford on the Knicks over the old one that featured him on the Bulls.


ohh... I get it... So it was just the result of this picture being saved over the other picture with the same link, right?

Thanks for clearing that up Philly. I thought we had a BBB.net conspiracy on our hands.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

He's probably got one for each team in the league.

He's the next "it" afterall.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol where did this thread come back from?


----------

